

Why am I never using PrestaShop again, ever - darthdeus
http://progfu.com/post/16974571560/why-am-i-never-using-prestashop-again-ever

======
anons2011
I've had many issues when working with Prestashop. Something as simple as
removing the category ids from the URLs was a major pain, there were a few
work arounds and one which involved modifying the .htaccess file every time
you added a new category. Now this included modifying core files, which made
updating PS an issue.

Also importing products was another major let down in Prestashop. Are there
was a lot of hacking around the TPL files to get various things working.

------
samgranger
What alternatives would you consider? Big Magento fan here but it takes some
hair pulling to understand how to write extensions in the beginning -
relatively high learning curve.. It is a bit of an overkill however.

------
dale-cooper
I had the same experience with several open source e-commerce projects, sadly.
Huge communities but horrible code.

